# Mildew resistant drywall



## whodey

I am about to finish my basement and I am thinking of using mildew resistant drywall. Does this stuff work? Is it worth it?

In addition, I am looking for places to buy the stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## whodey

One more thing, I am going to hang the dry wall myself but want someone to come and mud and tape it etc. Any suggestions on what a fair price would be and who to ask?


----------



## Frankawitz

well this stuff replaces green board, Lowes carrys it in my area, there is no paper which is what causes the mold a place to grow. as for a finisher you'll have to call a drywaller or a plaster guy. price will very on your area. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## badzy

Hi Whodey! there's a Mold-resistant, paperless drywall from Georgia-Pacific or you could try Enviroboard


----------



## [email protected]

Before you hang it yourself, contact a drywall contractor in your area ( which you have ommited in signing on). I generally have to charge extra to finish DIY work. You may not be saving any $ at all by doing it yourself.


----------



## Mudshark

*Grow Op?*

The stuff no doubt works but is it needed? Check and compare prices compared to many of the standard board used in most basements. It costs a "lot more". This stuff would also be more work to finish coat as it has a rougher surface. Unless you are planning a grow op in your basement, you likely don't need it. :laughing: Try painting the standard drywall to avoid mildew.


----------



## Whitey97

^ agreed


----------



## Bevelation

The only place you really need that kind of board is in the bathroom. The standard green board is what's normally used. It's not so common to find that rough grey stuff.


----------



## Frankawitz

From what I have read they are getting rid of green board and moving to this mildew free sheetrock, if you don't have a dehumitifier for the basement mold will grow on the back side against basement walls. The thing I don't like about this stuff is it weighs a ton.:blink: 1/2" weighs like 5/8's. I did a job over Christmas for a GC and his guy hung it on a bathroom ceiling cause they didn't want to scrape the peeling paint.
But the surface is rough but once you prime it then give it a light sand it smooth out.

www.frankawitz.net


----------



## CHR&IS

I cannot find dens - armor , (or G.P.'s yellow board) stocked at the local lowes any more. Do you know if it's no longer available? A customer specked out paperless gwb for abasement remodel and it looks like my options are durock or hardiboard.


----------



## drywall guy158

paperless drywall is no longer available @ lowes/home depot due to the fact of diy complaints when finishing and wanting smooth walls. diy ers not knowing what there doing and trying to put the blame on the supplier. just got word of this last month from my supplier who supplies the lowes and home depot in my area.


----------



## joepro0000

drywall guy158 said:


> paperless drywall is no longer available @ lowes/home depot due to the fact of diy complaints when finishing and wanting smooth walls. diy ers not knowing what there doing and trying to put the blame on the supplier. just got word of this last month from my supplier who supplies the lowes and home depot in my area.


lol .

Yes GreenBoard is getting eliminated-

As far as the homeowner here who wants to hang it, I would get a couple of prices from 2-3 drywall contractors for hanging and finishing. It all depends on the number of sheets. I do have a price guide that will give you a general idea how much per board it will cost. PM me if you want to buy if for $5.00 pay pal'd!


----------



## Al Taper

[email protected] said:


> Before you hang it yourself, contact a drywall contractor in your area ( which you have ommited in signing on). I generally have to charge extra to finish DIY work. You may not be saving any $ at all by doing it yourself.


 
I seconded that...

Green or purple board is fine. If it bothers you to much.


----------



## CarolynMears

home depot and or lowes sell mold resistance drywall.dont buy that light weight mud. its a scam. they charge you more for less mud. what makes it liteweight is they whip air into it. for tapeing it just use web tape and regular mud. if you want the mud to dry fast you can use 20 minute smooth set. its a dry powder you mix with water to a creamy thickness. use that instead of joint compound.. you will find it next to the drywall at stores i mentioned. goodluck
http://shop.vitcas.com/vitcas-fireplace-render-260-p.asp


----------



## Mountain Man

CarolynMears said:


> home depot and or lowes sell mold resistance drywall.dont buy that light weight mud. its a scam. they charge you more for less mud. what makes it liteweight is they whip air into it. for tapeing it just use web tape and regular mud. if you want the mud to dry fast you can use 20 minute smooth set. its a dry powder you mix with water to a creamy thickness. use that instead of joint compound.. you will find it next to the drywall at stores i mentioned. goodluck


Very informative!! I'm glad you cleared that up for me although you should never use regular mud and "web" tape, I'm assuming you mean mesh? Unless you want to be dealing with some nice cracks!!


----------



## moore

CarolynMears said:


> home depot and or lowes sell mold resistance drywall.dont buy that light weight mud. its a scam. they charge you more for less mud. what makes it liteweight is they whip air into it. for tapeing it just use web tape and regular mud. if you want the mud to dry fast you can use 20 minute smooth set. its a dry powder you mix with water to a creamy thickness. use that instead of joint compound.. you will find it next to the drywall at stores i mentioned. goodluck


 .......


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> http://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/smileyslaughing_lol_rofl__100-102.gif.......


Wow.... Another expert on the wall of shame.


----------



## Mountain Man

Possibly ready to move up to a mud pan roller I think!?!


----------

